# Wow!



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

My first post on the Recording Forum...I have played guitar for about 35 years or so and have always been looking for an uncomplicated way to get my song ideas recorded. The most advanced I got was a few years back when I bought a Yamaha MT120S 4-track and a Roland DR5 Drum machine, and I had some pretty good success with them. I was recently looking for a way to 'advance' into the CD format, and I really don't have any urge to get recording software for my computer (which probably couldn't handle it anyway!), so I bought a Boss BR900-CD digital 8 track recorder last year because of the added feature of the built-in CD burner, and after looking at it sitting in its box for over a year (seriously!), I finally got up the guts to try it out, and with the added purchase of the new DVD operating manual, I have got it figured out and produced 6 of my newer songs on it! What a great little deck-just exactly what I need, and I think for my level of expertise, as much as I am likely to need for some time to come! I mixed all my first songs through various headphones, including my Discman earbuds, and today I purchased a new addition to my 'studio-in-a-box'-a set of M-Audio Studiopro 3 powered monitors. Unbelievable sound for $89.95 Cdn and tax! I know this set-up is pretty basic compared to what is out there for recording these days, but with all the stuff in the BR900 (excellent guitar amp sims and FX, programmable drum machine, acceptable bass and acoustic guitar sims for your electric guitar, built-in vocal mic or external if you prefer, tuner, and vocal FX), you can pretty much record a complete song with just the BR and a guitar, which I am happily doing. Sorry for the long read, but buying those monitors today got me feeling like I had to do a post on the whole thing...
-Mikey


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

My band is planning on getting one of those types of units this summer...maybe a 16 track though. thanks for the information. they seem like a great investment.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm sure all the companies offer a similar item to the Boss BR line, but knowing what I have learned from the BR900-CD, I wouldn't hesitate to get a BR1600 for the purposes you have in mind-they have an incredible amount of features, and I think the 1600 even has a built-in harddrive instaed of the CompactFlash card that the 900 uses.
-Mikey


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I've had one of the BR1600CD machines for a couple years and it's spectacular for my needs - seems like I'm on it for a couple hours most nights.

For a dude in his basement, it's all I could ask for.


----------

